# American Airlines Mechanic Killed at DFW Airport



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 3, 2015)

Fell 14 feet down from a jetway: http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/American-Airlines-Mechanic-Killed-in-Accident-at-DallasFort-Worth-International-Airport-294717411.html.


----------

